# White unicorn



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Walleye have been the white unicorn for me to catch. I can't even tell you how many hours I've spent fishing for these stupid fish to only come home empty handed. Today was the day



















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

He ended up going 23" long. 

Anyone care to post their favorite walleye recipes I'm going to cook him up for lunch.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Congrats! 

Do me a favor and don't microwave your fish. A guy did that at work the other day, and I think half of my office was ready to put his head on a spike.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> He ended up going 23" long.
> 
> Anyone care to post their favorite walleye recipes I'm going to cook him up for lunch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Fillet and then cut in to smaller thinner pieces. Soak in a mixture of 1 cup milk mixed with an egg. In a second bowl, prepare breading with 1 cup flour, 1/2 cup corn meal, and seasonings of choice. I prefer some italian herbs, garlic, pepper, and cajun if so inclined. After soaking in milk, dip in breading mix to cover fillet. Cook in oil until golden. Eat. Delicious! :EAT:

Way to go on the eye. I might have to give it a go myself, especially since ice fishing appears over.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I went with a parchment paper recipe. I just put it in the oven on 350. Going to cook it for 20 minutes. Usually like to cook fish less but it's a big fillet and I want the potatoes cooked.

Ingredients 
Yellow idaho potatoes sliced thin
Butter
Fish
Tabasco sauce
Salt
Pepper
Thin sliced onions
Thin sliced lemons
Beans
A little olive oil on the paper spread thin with a brush.

20 minutes until it's finished.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Not bad. Walleye is very mild. I think it would have been better fried and eaten with tarter sause.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I hope you cut out and cooked the cheeks.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nope tossed the head. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> Walleye have been the white unicorn for me to catch. I can't even tell you how many hours I've spent fishing for these stupid fish to only come home empty handed. Today was the day


Hey good on ya.

FWIW, I've never caught one either 

-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

That fish looks really good. I cook all white meat fish using the recipe for "poor man's lobster". Try it.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> That fish looks really good. I cook all white meat fish using the recipe for "poor man's lobster". Try it.


Are you talking about boiling the fillets and dipping them in melted butter? That's some of the best walleye I've ever tasted.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think this is what he meant. Looks good!
http://bitzngiggles.com/poor-mans-lobster/

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> I think this is what he meant. Looks good!
> http://bitzngiggles.com/poor-mans-lobster/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thanks for the link SWB. That's what I usually do except I've never broiled them. I'm going to try that next time. It sounds like that would be a better way.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think I'm going to try some of it that way and do the rest fried in batter with tarter sause. That is if I ever catch one again ha.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

That link might be a good recipe but it's more like a "middle class guy's lobster"...way to much work. You don't use the oven at all. Just boil the chunks (not the whole fillet) in butter/sugar/lemon water. Then pour melted butter over the top(or dip if you must) and enjoy. Very simple. Watch a couple Youtube videos.
Halibut is delicious fixed this way.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

My recipe for poor mans lobster/shrimp is to fillet up some small panfish like perch or bluegills, obtain some shrimp bullion, (generally available in Mexican stores and occasionally elsewhere) and boil the small fillets in the bullion. Remove and eat as you'd eat shrimp,crab, or lobster. 

Very tasty! You could also cut up a larger fillet and do the same thing.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

One of the beauties of good fish...it's almost always good fixed any way. From roasted over a campfire on the end of a stick to a fancy recipe straight from downtown Paris


----------



## Duckslayer74 (Nov 16, 2013)

Walleye cheeks are awesome, our guide cooks em when we go to Canada.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Tried the poor boy lobster also tried the potato chip and potato chip is my favorite.
















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

